# WPA ? Bowhunting on a WPA?



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

What are the rules for bowhunting? On the website it says open to hunting in accordance with state and local laws. Does this mean I can leave a ground blind up if I want, or what about baiting?


----------



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

you cannot leave your blind up nor can you leave a stand up in those area's and baiting is not legal in north dakota at all


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sitzer 
Are you sure baiting isn't legal?? Because if i read the proclamation right you can. I hunted in the Fargo season and we coulden't bait then, but that was because it is a city ordinace that you can't bait. But i am pretty sure that you can bait out of city limits.

Anyone on here know this law for sure??/


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I am about positive that baiting is indeed legal in North Dakota


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Deisel dog,

In accordance to state and local laws would imply that they consider the WPA the same as public state owned land. If you read your proclomation under section 14. It says that as long as you are not using a permanent stand and you are not on a refuge you may leave your stand out there.

Baiting is legal in north dakota for big game but it is not legal for government owned lands.

So your answers are yes you can leave your stand and no no baiting.

Just readyour proclomations guys and most  rules are covered.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

actually target i talked the guys from the local fish and wildlife and you must take your stands with you each day, including portable ground blinds. I kind of figured that you couldn't bait on a wpa when i posted this but thought i should ask anyway.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

That is on a refuge, on a WPA they cannot be permanent but can be left until 1-10-2007. I don't know if who you talked to mistook WPA and thought you were talking about the refuge.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

sitzer_31 said:


> you cannot leave your blind up nor can you leave a stand up in those area's and baiting is not legal in north dakota at all


!00% sure you can bait in ND, just read it in the Proclamation


----------

